# Has anyone bought from www.lipbalmtubes.com?



## KSL (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone tried them for tubes or supplies?


----------



## JessyV (Jun 21, 2009)

I have- they have good customer service


----------



## Deda (Jun 21, 2009)

I've ordered from them also.  Good product and service.


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 21, 2009)

Yup! Had a good experience too!


----------



## KSL (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------

